# You know you're a raw feeder when...



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

...any one or more of these apply to you! I stumbled across this while doing some research for the new website and thought I might share! Quite a few of these definitely apply to us!!! Which one's apply to you?

– You can accurately identify the inner anatomy of a cow.

– Your dogs have a meal that you can take pride in. Your family on the other hand is eating fish sticks and Kraft macaroni and cheese!

– Your vet is jealous of what your dogs eat. For that matter so are your friends, coworkers and family!

– You have alienated 99% of vets in your area. (Note: Ponder WHY that is so hehe = healthy dogs!)

– You have bored your family to death with the virtues of your dogs eating raw.

– You drive past some roadkill on the highway and wonder if your dog could eat it.

-You have always condemned hunting, now you wonder if your dogs would like some tasty venison.

– Half your kitchen equipment is devoted to making dog food.

– You are scanning in pictures of your dog’s dinner in order to lure in more converts!

– You no longer buy cars based on how many dogs it can fit, but how many pounds of meat it can carry.

– You have an extremely large freezer devoted solely to your dog’s food.

– You have tried to talk your butcher into getting involved with the air miles program. (might as well!)

– You have more mileage racked up on getting bulk dog food ingredients than you for work.

– Touching raw meat is no longer a horrible chore.

– Your dogs friends look at your dogs with envy!

– All the people in your dog park have permanently labeled you as “That Whacko Who Feeds Their Dogs Raw Meat!”

– You wear that label with pride.

– You give lectures at the human supermarket when you see someone picking up a bag of Kibbles n Bits!

– You show your 7 year old dog’s teeth to everyone!

– You carry a lamp with you to REALLY show how shiny your dog’s coat is.

– You have a whole cabinet of supplements and none of them are for you.

– You have found a new creative use for sledgehammers, hacksaws and Ginsu knives!

– You shove your dog’s fresh stools under your neighbor’s nose just to show them how small they really are!

– You go to the Health Food Store and none of the things you buy there are for you.

– When your mom cleans out your fridge, she throws out half of your weekly pre-prepared food.

– Some of your greatest accomplishments include how many people you have converted from Science Diet to raw.

– Your husband starts picking out raw bones from the supermarket freezer and asks if it’s okay.

– You get some mighty strange looks at the checkout counter at your grocery.

– Your good “non-dog friends” have started to resist your dogs kisses.

– You get into a technical debate about the nutritional value of organic cow patties.

-Suddenly the thought of your dog eating cow patties isn’t so revolting!

~Author Unknown

You Know You are a Raw Feeder When... |


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

A few of those definitely apply to me! 

Every few days or so I'll drive past a dead duck on the road and say to myself "If we were jogging past that, that would be his meal for the day."

If I could let my dog hunt for himself, I most certainly would! I would love to see what he can do.

Yea, I do have a big freezer, just for my Aspen.

I used to always hate touching raw meat, but now I enjoy it *grin*

I show off Aspen's teeth whenever I can!

I always get some strange looks at checkout. People probably wonder "why the hell's this lady carrying so much meat?"


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

People at the checkout always ask us if we are having a party or something with all the meat that we buy LOL :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> People at the checkout always ask us if we are having a party or something with all the meat that we buy LOL :wink:


That's what I get asked too...!

Others just look at me funny...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha when people ask me if I'm having a party when I'm buying 30# of chicken leg quarters I tell them, "Nope, I'm a vegetarian, this is dog food!" :biggrin:


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL! About 2/3 of those apply to me. :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Love it!! Many of those are true for me!



danemama08 said:


> – You have tried to talk your butcher into getting involved with the air miles program. (might as well!)


I might be a little slow, but did anyone else get that one? Like, did it mean the we have our butchers fly places to get us meat for our dogs? I HATE it when I don't get things! :biggrin:

Richelle


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd say 90% apply to me! THATS PATHETIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelridge (Jan 15, 2010)

I just recently had a woman come up to me at the supermarket and asked me how I prepared the Chicken feet that were in my shopping cart....If I could have taken a picture of her face when I told her that I put them in the freezer and give them to the dogs as treats - we call them FOOTCYCLES"......She just gave me the "ooooohhhh" comment and walked away - LOL! 

And Yes, the _Chicken Quarter Sale _at the supermarket is always interesting as I have a cart full at the checkout :biggrin:


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Kelridge said:


> I just recently had a woman come up to me at the supermarket and asked me how I prepared the Chicken feet that were in my shopping cart....If I could have taken a picture of her face when I told her that I put them in the freezer and give them to the dogs as treats - we call them FOOTCYCLES"......She just gave me the "ooooohhhh" comment and walked away - LOL!
> 
> And Yes, the _Chicken Quarter Sale _at the supermarket is always interesting as I have a cart full at the checkout :biggrin:


LMAO!
----
You're lucky you can take part in the chicken sales.. I can hardly ever get Tiger to eat poultry. :frown:


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Kelridge said:


> I just recently had a woman come up to me at the supermarket and asked me how I prepared the Chicken feet that were in my shopping cart....If I could have taken a picture of her face when I told her that I put them in the freezer and give them to the dogs as treats - we call them FOOTCYCLES"......She just gave me the "ooooohhhh" comment and walked away - LOL!
> 
> And Yes, the _Chicken Quarter Sale _at the supermarket is always interesting as I have a cart full at the checkout :biggrin:


 Ha! I had the same thing happen to me except it was an elderly lady that also added her mom used to cook them up. I felt bad for saying they were dog food so I just told her I used them in soup stock??


----------



## Tarielle (Oct 22, 2010)

danemama, I was trawling through the archives again and came across your post on 'you know you're a raw feeder when...'

This is one of the most hillarious things I have ever read and you have totally made my day. My co workers are all wondering what I'm cackling about, lol

This is going straight home to be stuck permanently on my refrigerator.

I'm a total newbie raw feeder but already I can relate to some of these comments, ha!

Thank you for a good laugh!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I might be a little slow, but did anyone else get that one? Like, did it mean the we have our butchers fly places to get us meat for our dogs? I HATE it when I don't get things! :biggrin:


Well, that makes two of us.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> Well, that makes two of us.


I think it's on the flip side... 

It's more in talking your butcher into accepting air miles for meat :wink:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I just had to go through and answer every single one of these for the fun of it. hehehehe.


– You can accurately identify the inner anatomy of a cow.
*Sadly, no.*

– Your dogs have a meal that you can take pride in. Your family on the other hand is eating fish sticks and Kraft macaroni and cheese!
*YEP! AND PROUD OF IT!!!*

– Your vet is jealous of what your dogs eat. For that matter so are your friends, coworkers and family!
*Actually, no. I'm afraid to tell my vet because what Rachel says about them and raw feeding, and my friends, coworkers, and family all think I'm crazy. hehe*

– You have alienated 99% of vets in your area. (Note: Ponder WHY that is so hehe = healthy dogs!)
*Haven't been to the vet with the dogs for anything other than a normal procedure other than when Ryou had his neck scratched by another dog, which turned into a massive, oozing sore. haha And that was BEFORE raw. Wonder if raw would have healed that little scratch without the infection? Ah, ah, something to think about!!!*

– You have bored your family to death with the virtues of your dogs eating raw.
*Totally…every chance I GET*

– You drive past some roadkill on the highway and wonder if your dog could eat it.
*I was wondering that before raw!!!*

-You have always condemned hunting, now you wonder if your dogs would like some tasty venison.
**sheepishly raises hand.**

– Half your kitchen equipment is devoted to making dog food.
*What else would I use it for? Mac and Cheese?!*

– You are scanning in pictures of your dog’s dinner in order to lure in more converts!
*Soon, my pretties….soon!*

– You no longer buy cars based on how many dogs it can fit, but how many pounds of meat it can carry.
*Ah, no…I can squish a good amount of meat into my little car now. I'm going for something sporty and cool next. hehe.*

– You have an extremely large freezer devoted solely to your dog’s food.
*Nope…I have THREE!*

– You have tried to talk your butcher into getting involved with the air miles program. (might as well!)
*What's that?! I need to know so I can start!*

– You have more mileage racked up on getting bulk dog food ingredients than you for work.
*Umm…isn't that why it's called bulk? haha. So no.*

– Touching raw meat is no longer a horrible chore.
*Never was. XD*

– Your dogs friends look at your dogs with envy!
*Well, considering most of their friends are raw fed already? Nope. haha. But they did when I had kibble fed dogs here!*

– All the people in your dog park have permanently labeled you as “That Whacko Who Feeds Their Dogs Raw Meat!”
*Don't visit the dog park*

– You wear that label with pride.
*I.SO.WOULD!*

– You give lectures at the human supermarket when you see someone picking up a bag of Kibbles n Bits!
*No, not really, but I do curse them to the depths of hell for their horrible choices under my breath.*

– You show your 7 year old dog’s teeth to everyone!
*Well, they're not 7 yet, and most people, sadly, know nothing of their dogs' teeth…*

– You carry a lamp with you to REALLY show how shiny your dog’s coat is.
*NOW I WILL!*

– You have a whole cabinet of supplements and none of them are for you.
*Supplements? What do we need those for? Raw does the trick.*

– You have found a new creative use for sledgehammers, hacksaws and Ginsu knives!
*Haven't tried that yet. *scratches chin thoughtfully**

– You shove your dog’s fresh stools under your neighbor’s nose just to show them how small they really are!
*I don't really know my neighbors, but my parents never find their poops anymore! XD*

– You go to the Health Food Store and none of the things you buy there are for you.
*Health food store? What's that?*

– When your mom cleans out your fridge, she throws out half of your weekly pre-prepared food.
*My mom wouldn't come near my fridge…hehe.*

– Some of your greatest accomplishments include how many people you have converted from Science Diet to raw.
*OMG! YES!*

– Your husband starts picking out raw bones from the supermarket freezer and asks if it’s okay.
*Well, he did. Now, I'm proud to say I do it myself! I'll just say that I'm married to Google. *

– You get some mighty strange looks at the checkout counter at your grocery.
*Until I tell them it's for my dogs. Then I get even STRANGER looks. I love it. Then I take the opportunity to try and convince people to try it!*

– Your good “non-dog friends” have started to resist your dogs kisses.
*haha. Not really.*

– You get into a technical debate about the nutritional value of organic cow patties.
*No…*

-Suddenly the thought of your dog eating cow patties isn’t so revolting!
*Well…it still is, and I think it always will be… *


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Way to funny !!!! About 95% is me !!!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

With just a few slight changes in some, the following apply to me:



danemama08 said:


> – Your dogs have a meal that you can take pride in. (You), on the other hand (are eating cup o noodles or nothing at all.)
> 
> – You have bored your (co-workers) to death with the virtues of your dogs eating raw.
> 
> -You have always condemned hunting, now you wonder if your dogs would like some tasty venison.


Never thought I'd be there.


> – You have an extremely large freezer devoted solely to your dog’s food.
> 
> – Touching raw meat is no longer a horrible chore.
> 
> – Your dogs friends look at your dogs with envy!


(Actually, I've noticed that my neighbors are training their dogs differently now...and are copying things I'm doing. Interesting indeed since most of them thought I didn't have a clue when I started.)



> – All (your neighbors and co-workers) have permanently labeled you as “That Whacko Who Feeds Their Dogs Raw Meat!”
> 
> – You wear that label with pride.
> 
> – You carry a lamp with you to REALLY show how shiny your dog’s coat is.


Actually, I just need the sun.


> – You go to the (grocery store) and none of the things you buy there are for you.
> 
> – You get some mighty strange looks at the checkout counter at your grocery.


And in the meat aisle.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my husband who is SO not a hunter is wondering whether or not he should get a license and go get him some bambi and thumper.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm like your husband. I use to love Bambi until one almost totalled my brand new car (6000 miles) last year. Now I'd shoot one on sight without a worry in the world - the fact I'd get fresh Bambi for the dog would just make it all the more sweeter.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> I think it's on the flip side...
> 
> It's more in talking your butcher into accepting air miles for meat :wink:



Ahhh...okay. The light just went on. LOL. Thanks. :tongue:


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

I love it!:biggrin:


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

"You drive past some roadkill on the highway and wonder if your dog could eat it."

I simply can't help it, fresh and *FREE* venison, a winning combo.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> – You drive past some roadkill on the highway and wonder if your dog could eat it.


I saw a dead moose next to the road a while ago, and my first thought was that I would have had dog food for YEARS if I took that thing home. :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I'd say 90% apply to me! THATS PATHETIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nah...that just means you're a raw feeder LOL


----------

